# Honey Peanut Brittle



## EastSideBuzz

mgolden said:


> Candy thermomter is a must for us, however you can try a a cold water bath and judging a hard crack stage.


Get one of these when they go on sale. http://www.harborfreight.com/non-contact-laser-thermometer-96451.html you wont go back to a candy thermometer.


----------



## mgolden

Likely a handy gadget, however I won't be buying one over the internet. Bought a refractometer for $67 this past fall from Blue Sky and then shipping was $30.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

Canada is a bit of a tricky one. HF is cheap stuff but, it does the trick for some things.


----------



## MSBEEINSPECTOR

Local NAPA store sell them -- I just bought one a couple of weeks ago -- $59.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

On sale at HF they will hit as low as 29-24.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

Here is the latest coupon good until the 24th. Get one for Christmas.


----------

